# How to make Bannock bread



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bannock seems to have originated in Scotland, but it became very popular in the wilds of Canada and the American West. It is easy to make and does not even require a pan to cook it. Kids would enjoy learning how to make Bannock bread, as it can be cooked directly on the hot coals.

I cheated a bit and made mine in the kitchen on the stove. It is an easy way to have hot fresh bread in under thirty minutes. You'll need the following ingredients.

2 cups of flour (white or wheat) I used one of each.
1 tablespoon of baking powder, I used one without aluminum in it.
1-2 teaspoons of sugar
2 pinches of salt
Enough water to mix into stiff dough.
how to make bannock bread
The uncooked patty in the pan
Throw the ingredients into a bowl and mix; you want the dough stiff enough to stick together. The dough was formed into a large patty between 1 and 2 inches thick. I then threw it in a cast iron frying pan that I had heated some oil in. The dough cooked on one side until I could flip it like a pancake. The backside was then cooked until I could stick a fork in it and it came out clean. The bread was hot, fresh and delicious.

The bannock may have a few burned spots on the exterior by the time it is cooked, but it will be good on the interior. Now the same recipe can be used outdoors without a pan. Just lay your bread patty directly on the hot coals. When the bottom is done, flip it. When the bread is finished brush the ashes off and enjoy.

how to make bannock bread
The finished bannock ready to come out of pan.
You can make variations of this bread by adding raisins or other dried fruits. Bannock bread cooks fast and requires less fuel than other forms. The pioneers knew how to cook Bannock bread and now you do, too! Enjoy!

https://preparednessadvice.com/recipes/bannock-an-easy-bread-to-cook/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep them coming. I am a bread addict. I like it all.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Keep them coming. I am a bread addict. I like it all.


So you like the Grateful Read? You're a Bread Head?


----------

